
LinkedIn will let you test, display skills for employers - gshakir
https://www.cnet.com/news/linkedin-will-let-you-test-display-all-of-your-skills/#ftag=CAD-09-10aai5b
======
quaquaqua1
Ah yes, I'm sure LinkedIn is a great barometer of candidate skill. Can't wait
to add yet more arbitrary hoops for me to jump through in a job search...

... unless of course you know someone who can fast track your hiring process.

"Freedom for me and not for thee!"

